# ¿Crees en la Profecía Maya?



## mariano22 (Dic 27, 2009)

se dice que el calendario maya... que ultimamente viene acertando a casi todos sus "escritos"... dice que el mundo se terminará el 21 de diciembre del 2012, ya que dicho calendario termina ese dia...

crees en esto o te parece una pe****dez como cualquier otra?

voten y dejen comentarios

un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 27, 2009)

Lo resumo en: Ni en pe**


Saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 27, 2009)

MMM no creo a parte el mundo estaria enloquesido tratando de saber como evitarlo (?)
Saludos !


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 27, 2009)

Jajajajaja tendrias que haber puesto esto en el tema de la foto del angel... 

Lo mismo decian del año 2000... y aca estamo...

Y si es como la peli me ire armando una balsita...


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 27, 2009)

yo en verdad no lo creo tampoco... pero el tema es que en el caso que llegara a ocurrir.. hoy en dia no se sabe como lo sería... como puede ser un huracá, metiorito lo que sea...

saaludos!


----------



## alexus (Dic 27, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Lo mismo decian del año 2000...



cuanta gente se suicido por ese supuesto fin del mundo?? vaaaarios..

no creo, porque creo, desde mi bruto punto de vista, creo que si se terminara el mundo, el 2012 (iba a poner el año que viene, pero el que viene es el 2010 jeje), hubieran empezado, "catastrofes" o algo asi, como que el mundo se fuera apagando...

no tuve oportunidad de ver el documental que emitio la "ná yío"....

en conclusion.... NO LO CREO.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 27, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Lo mismo decian del año 2000... y aca estamo...



No no no no ... lo que sucede es que nos dieron una extension hasta el 2012


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

Quien abogó por nosotros??? XD


----------



## MVB (Dic 27, 2009)

jajaja, A cada rato me ha tocado, que este año se acaba etc. 
Y nada que se acaba.
Pensando en lo que dijeron:
Cuantas personas se quitaran la vida ese dia?


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 27, 2009)

no puedo creo eso .es posible .Pero también es terrible.


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

Aliciachinca dijo:


> no puedo creo eso .es posible .Pero también es terrible.



no entendi lo que quisiste decir...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 28, 2009)

Seguuuuro hombre, que los mayas pa' conseguir "partículas de dios" no tenían que andarse con coladores de hidrones ni *, el mismísimo Dios se las entregaba en mano propia.

* Palabra autocensurada por vulgar.


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 28, 2009)

Yo espero que el 21 de diciembre del 2012 ocurra algún suceso que cambie al mundo para bien.

Pero de ahí a que sea el fin del mundo, lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

No lo sé, ahora que me pongo a pensar, nuestros ancestros mayas (Soy Mexicano) tenían muchas cualidades bien desarrolladas, entre ellas la astronomía. Digo esto por que estos legados ha sido estudiados y a la vez son muy controvertidos y enigmaticos para la comunidad cientifica.

Temor de que se acabe el mundo no tengo. Pero siempre hay un "pero" en las cosas que le dan sabor a la vida. Veremos que pasa en el 2012. Quizás ese dia me compre una Coca-Cola y una Angus con triple carne y me siente en el techo de mi casa para disfrutar el fin del mundo.
Que le vamu`a se. No creo que llegue Gokú o Superman a salvarnos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

que puede ocurrir para que eso se cumpla?

es un mundo abariento... 

cada uno se preocupa por cada uno, si el de al lado te puede ca*ar para el estar bien, lo va a hacer... no creo que nada cambie.
nosotros, la mayoria, somos todos obreros, si los de arriba no cambian, va a seguir todo igual...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Si cambia la cosa, tendrá que ser desde cero.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 28, 2009)

Yo no creo que el mundo se acabe, deje de existir, ¿eso es un poco difícil no?
Pero contemplo dos posibilidades:

1.- Que los que acabemos seamos nosotros. Que nos extingamos. ¿A ustedes no les parece que cada día el mundo está más loco? A mi me da la impresion de que cada día aparece algo "malo" nuevo. Que si la crisis mundial, la gripe A (Influenza), las catastrofes, la pobreza cada vez mayor, los asesinatos... ¿Podría ser que todo esto junto creara una gran 3ª Guerra Mundial?

2.- Que en vez de acabarse el mundo, pegue un cambio radical en alguno de sus aspectos: La religión, la sociedad...

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 28, 2009)

Lo mas gracioso que siempre se acuerdan de estas catastrofes 2 años antes...


----------



## francovago (Dic 28, 2009)

se acava el mundo aprovechemos entonces... hagamos joda!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

¡Pero por supuesto que creo en esa profecía!

*Ahora bien este GRAN CICLO consta, como ya se dijo de: 1,872,000 kines/días; 5,200 tunes de 360 kines/días cada uno (ligeramente menos que un año por tun); 260 katunes de 7,200 kines/días cada uno (un poco menos que veinte años por katún); veinte ciclos Ahau de trece katunes o 93,600 kines/días cada uno (260) tunes o aproximadamente 256 años por ciclo Ahau); trece baktunes de 144,000 kines/días cada uno (400 tunes o un poco más de 394 años por baktun.) La unidad clave en este caso es entonces es el BAKTUN, entonces 400 tunes = 20 katunes = 1 baktun y equivale a un poco más de 394 años solares indefinidos (365.2422 días).*
*Con esta serie de 13 baktunes representada por las 13 columnas verticales del Módulo Armónico Maya (TZOLKIN), podemos empezar a construir el calendario del Grán ciclo, sobreponiendolo al periodo 3113 A.C. al 2012 D.C. Deberá observarce que el primer ciclo baktun es el 0, el segundo es el baktun 1, etc. lo que implica que un ciclo no se contabiliza hasta que haya durado su periodo, osea, hasta que se termina. 
*
*Fuente

*¿Cómo no creer en algo así de serio?
Cuando termina el primer katunga viene el segundo conga-conga, que augura el fin de los i-Tunes, claramente un presagio de la extinción del atún y hasta de la obra de Tolkien. Eso es el fin de los tiempos, ¿O no?


----------



## DanielU (Dic 28, 2009)

De los katunga ya hay 2 en el cielo... En lo unico que creo de ese año, es que termino la secundaria


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 28, 2009)

Si ocurre algo en 2012 no creo que sea algo tipo interruptor, es decir, que de un dia para el otro no haya mundo (gente, planeta, sol, etc).

En todo caso, *peor no podíamos estar*, y si seguimos por este camino *estamos acabados sí o sí. *
A saber:
-Corrupción política en todos los niveles y en todos los paises
-Corrupción industrial y corporativa
-Corrupción financiera
-Mass media que mienten descaradamente y que otras noticias importantes las ocultan
-Cada vez más impuestos para todo
-Cada vez menos libertades con el fin de luchar contra el terrorismo, pero más control y leyes absurdas
-Desigualdades brutales entre la extrema pobreza de unos, y la obscena riqueza de otros
-Consumo depredatorio de los recursos naturales, mientras que las alternativas que respetan el medio ambiente son bloqueadas e ignoradas por los gobiernos y empresas

... y la lista puede ser interminable, y ya no hablemos si desarrollamos cada punto para hablar en detalle...

*Pase lo que pase en 2012, si sirve para salir de este pozo en que está metida la humanidad, bienvenido sea.* 
-Si sucede un cataclismo, bienvenido, pues los poderosos perderán todo lo que tienen y estarán al mismo nivel que los ciudadanos supervivientes, con los que deberán rendir cuentas por lo que hacen hoy.
-Si la gente se une para el bien dejando de lado sus diferencias, bienvenido, pues haciendo caso omiso de 'líderes' políticos y otros payasos, y pasan a la acción y a ayudar a otra gente, este mundo basado en las mentiras, la ostentación, la división por política, razas etc, caerá por su propio peso. Si todos quieren la paz, nadie irá a la guerra, y lentamente emergirá una nueva era. Quizás sea esto lo que profetizan los Mayas. Ojalá.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Me lleva!!!, entonces,  ¿No habrá Kaguabonga?

Solo espero que en esa fecha no se les ocurrra a todas las centrales nucleares del planeta explotar al unísono por parte de una radiación cosmica extraña de no sequediablosrayosfernet.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 28, 2009)

Me gusta como hablas y como piensas Gatxan. La verdad es que si te pones a pensar en la superpoblación, la contaminación, la pobreza, las injusticias, desertización, extinción y todo lo demás del día a día, no se ve tan raro una supercatástrofe en un futuro cercano, llámese 2012 llámese mañana a las 3.


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 28, 2009)

perdonname ,mi español no es bien ,quería decir no creo


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

por eso dije tacato, no va a ver ni kaguabonga, ni katungas, ni kines de esos ejejejejeje


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2009)

*-¿Por qué acaba en 2012?
-Me quedé sin espacio en la piedra*


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 28, 2009)

mas vale que toda esta maldita pelotu*** sea mentira... porque quiero llegar al titulo de ing. electronicoo!! jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> *-¿Por qué acaba en 2012?
> -Me quedé sin espacio en la piedra*



 BUenisimo!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2009)

el asunto es :

apostemos, a ver quien sabe mas de estos temas:

cuando el 2012 haya pasado, y hayamso pasado el 2013 y el 2014.

¿cual es la proxima fecha de la que se van a agarrar ???
alguno sabe las profecias de los indigenas de l titi-caca??
o de las escrituras escondidas tras el cuadro de picasso??

cual es la proxima????

que antiguo predijo algo atastrofico entre el 2015 y el 2020 ?????
adelantemosnos un poco , asi vamso sabiendo los proximos estrenos en el cine .


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> el asunto es :
> 
> apostemos, a ver quien sabe mas de estos temas:
> 
> ...


 jajaja.... y me adelanto mas pero sumo uno... dicen que mas o menos el hombre va a empiezar a dejar de existir tipo en el 2050 por las altas temperaturas causadas por el calentamiento global...aunque sea esto es un poco mas creible...

un saludo


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

segun mis complejos calculos cientificos, y ensayos de campo, la proxima fecha seria en el 2024...


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 28, 2009)

Bueno... de algo estoy seguro: 

Que si nadie se muere... hago un tema explicando todas las pel***es que escuche y vi sobre el 2012( eso incluye la TV,revistas,diarios,radios, mi propia cabeza  )

Pero yo creo que algo va a pasar...no se si algo de esto... pero algo pasara.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Bueno... de algo estoy seguro:
> 
> Que si nadie se muere... hago un tema explicando todas las pel***es que escuche y vi sobre el 2012( eso incluye la TV,revistas,diarios,radios, mi propia cabeza  )
> 
> Pero yo creo que algo va a pasar...no se si algo de esto... pero algo pasara.


 
si nadie se muere seria un problemon, querria decir que la muerte se ha tomado vacaciones y eso es muy problematico.
por otro lado , cada dia pasa "algo" , alguien que amamos se muere, nuestro mundo se cae.
en paises donde hay conflictos siempre el mundo esta a punto de quebrarse.

quieren que les cuente algo ??
bueh...igual les cuento :
a mi me gusta distraerme analizando algunas cosas, y algo que he llegado de conclusion es que el ser humano ha dejado de lado la evolucion "normal" .
en la naturaleza todos lso seres vivos evolucionan presionados por el medio el cual incluye la interaccion con las demas especies.
el problema es que el ser humano ya no se ve afectado por las demas especies, por que no son mas amenaza.
hoy dia la evolucion se da en las ciudades.
el ser humano interactua con otros humanos.
es presionado por otros humanos.
politicos que afectan tu vida.
ladrones
amigos o parientes que te cagan .
la evolucion te hace mas apto, es necesaria para adaptarse a lso cambios.

habran notado la diferencia de como se vivia hace 20 años, o hace 30 años, o hace 40 años.

hay muchas señales.

la evolucion de el ser humano hoy dia es adaptarse y ser mas "vivo" en las ciudades, o mas precisamente poder ganarle a otros seres humanos, victima y victimario.
cazador y cazado.

el honesto y el chanta.

a mi muchachos me jode mucho esto, en verdad me cuesta adaptarme a ver que la gente es cada vez mas HDP , y no solo a mi , mcuhisima gente es bombardeada de noticias de problemas, solo problemas, robos, accidentes.

y el que se adapta es el que no le importa nada, el que se adapta es el mas vivo.
el mas zorro.
el tipo bueno se muere pronto.

que nos depara el futuro ??
no se .
quizas una raza de humanos mas HDP .

no se .

les contare otra cosa:
hace tiempo vi en las peliculas yankis el concepto de *SOCIOPATA*, es el tipo que nace sin empatia por los demas, no le importa nada, te puede ver morir que se caga de risa, asi terminan asesinos seriales, o personas que van de un lado a otro matando para quedarse con bienes ajenos.
hasta hoy dia hay peliculas "simpaticas" de este tipo de personas como DEXTER.
en fin, en alguunas peliculas o series policiales se ve el termino de *sociopata*, es ...digamos una variedad de humano .
pero a que voy ?? 
he llegado a una triste conclusion, si miran bien que es lo que engloba ser un sociopata.

hay 2 tipos:

1 -- el que se menciona en las peliculas: antisocial, que se esconde , que comete crimenes , puede ser inteligente y vivir escondiendo lo que es años, o puede ser un animalito descarado, en cuyo caso sera rapidamente descubierto, ha habido casos de chicos que ya de niños han matado y sin sentir ningun remordimiento o pena pòsterior .

2 -- una linea de la que no se habla, pero es indudable que existen y son sociopatas.
muy inteligentes, mucho, que se adaptan a la sociedad mucho mas que la gente comun,e smas , la manejan a la gente comun  no tienen escrupulos ni remordimientos, no sienten empatia por los demas, no les importa en lo mas minimo el sufrimiento ajeno, ni si ellos son los causantes, es mas , se rien de ello.
y manejan el mundo , paises enteros.


en funcion de esto , si, es indudable que algo va a pasar en el futuro, ni idea cuando , pero seguro que si , pasara, en un mundo manejado por sociopatas , en un mundo que evoluciona hacia el mas astuto /HDP , es indudable que algun ciclo se va a cerrar, puesto que no es sostenible.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 29, 2009)

Tiene bastante sentido. Ahora no es el ambiente el que "filtra" a las generaciones, si no la sociedad misma (aunque pensándolo bien también es parte del entorno).


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 29, 2009)

Cuando dije: Que si nadie se muere, me referia a que si la raza humana no desaparece escribo ese articulo.

Y completamente de acuerdo con lo que decis fernandob, la gente cambio hace poco... no es mas como antes que nadie(bueno casi nadie) hacia algo malo como salir a matar gente por diversion como se esta viendo en todos los noticieros.

Y la gente cambio porque "esta todo mal",( borren este comentario si les parece ofensivo) los politicos no son los de antes, ahora a nadie le importa nada, para no decir otra palabra.

Nadie se hace cargo de nada.

Y si alguien quiere justicia la tiene que hacer por mano propia,pero luego te mandan a la carcel 50 años o cadena perpetua.


Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 29, 2009)

para mi va a pasar como en el 2000... todos decian que era el fin.. y mira como tamos? ya casie n 2010 y nada paso...

un saludo!


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 29, 2009)

Bueno yo tanto de lo que dijieron sobre el 2000 no me acuerdo, poque tenia 5 años en ese entonces.


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Bueno yo tanto de lo que dijieron sobre el 2000 no me acuerdo, poque tenia 5 anos en ese entonces.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tenés 14 años o  que??  

Bendita ortografía

Saludos!!!


----------



## zaiz (Dic 29, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> BUenisimo!!!!



pues si, pero el dibujante que hizo el cartón no sabrá que ese no es el calendario maya, sino el calendario azteca. O sea que puros enredos todo esto de las fantasiosas predicciones.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

zaiz dijo:


> pues si, pero el dibujante que hizo el cartón no sabrá que ese no es el calendario maya, sino el calendario azteca. O sea que puros enredos todo esto de las fantasiosas predicciones.



 Mejor aún que la anterior!!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 29, 2009)

Si, 14 años tengo Tacatomon


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 29, 2010)

*21 de diciembre del 2012*
En realidad no creo que sea el fin del mundo, pero tal ves suceda algo impactante ese dia, algo q*ue* surga algun cambio en alguien y a algunos. Creo en eso por que me he visto el calendario maya (no todo) y muchas profecias se han cumplido... no las dire por que no quiero ARMAR un debate sobre si son ciertas o no

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2010)

no sabian nada esos salames.
si ni siquiera pudieron predecir la piedra que les cayo encima.
por que ..correrse no se corrieron .

es un tema raro d ela psicologia humana:
siempre quieren dar la nota, decir :
"yo se"
querer que pase algo durante mi vida:
que contactamso ETS.
un mundo mejor
el fin de el mundo .

todos lso dias se mueren miles d epersonas y ???
y????? 
nada, el mundo sigue, y no vieron el apocalipsis ni el nemesis ni el renacer, ni nada.

es parte de la gente .
es un vicio.
como jugar $$ a los numeros.
"" ya el proximo me sale "" 
y siguen.
esto es asi:
el 2012 no pasara naranja y entonces sera la cosa el 2014 .....
y el 2015 ...es mas redondito.
2018 ?????

2020 ..........tatan .........

en vez de querer ambicionar lo mejor:
vivir la vida tranquilos , estables, que el mundo este nuestro lo cuidemos, que siga bien, tranquilo.
no.
siempre queremos un poco mas, y con miedo de que todo se caiga (por algo sera ....sabemso que estamso siempre haciendo lio) .

no paso ya el 2K ?????????
vana preguntar el 2015 si creemso que el 2018 se acaba el mundo ??????

miren, es tonto siquiera discutirlo, hay 2 opciones:

1 -- no pasa nada, asi que , ni que hablar.
2 -- si creen que algo pasara, en cuyo caso salgan d eesta pagina y pongan en el buscador :
"escorts vip". 










ahora que lo pienso...........habria que creer , por sea caso...no ?


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

pues cada quien cree lo suyoo

hay que ver que pasa con todo esto


----------



## maton00 (Ene 29, 2010)

si bien los sumerios una civilizacion todavia mas antigua que la maya tiene bases iguales en su dios,en matematica,ingenieria astronomia y alineaciones que solo ocurren cada 10000 siglos.. y que segun ellos ,algo (un dios asi lo llamaban ellos)havia venido de las estrellas (posiblemente marcianos)que segun parecian (los descrivian)como una mezcla de reptiles con aves, lo que  pienso que si bien todas esas civilizaciones surgieron de la nada , segun darwin como el ,podria el explicar que ninguna especie animal a exepcionde la  nuestra tenga nuestros adelantos morales,civiles,eticos y tecnologicos alcanzados de la nada desde hace 10000 A.d.C.?


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 29, 2010)

con razon se desaparecieron los aztecas, eran unos barbaros, el futbol que se supone practicaban utilizaban la cabezas de sus enemigos como pelota, mas el monton de sacrificios humanos, de los cuales hay pruebas, con estas barbaries cualquiera pudo crear una profecia asi para amedrantan a sus subditos.

me conformo con ver Apocalipto. Es mas por hay dicen que en el año 2036 para un cometa muy cerca de nuestro planeta no es el Halley

yo solo creo en las profecias de la biblia, que dice que el mundo un dia terminara, pero promete vida eterna a todo aquel que crea en cristo. Y es mejor creer y estar seguro que no creer y vivir inseguro.


----------



## lobato777 (Ene 30, 2010)

Hace un par de meses fui a una conferencia de un astronomo y que ha estudiado tambien la poca información que dejaron los mayas, lo que nos esplicó es que se ha malinterpretado la fecha, lo que sucede es que su sistema para contar el tiempo, que además es excepcionalmente completo pues contempla la posición de los planetas del sistema solar que en su tiempo ni siquiera los europeos, chinos, arabes o egipcios hubieran logrado hacerlo, termina en el 2012 pero eso solo indica que todas las referencias astrales regresan a la posicion inicial, nada más, no indica ningun fin del mundo ni nada por el estilo. 
   Para el compañero que dice que los mayas jugaban con cabezas humanas, le pediría que se informara un poco más. Sus pelotas las hacian con material extraído de arboles como el caucho, para permitir cierta elasticidad.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

> Para el compañero que dice que los mayas jugaban con cabezas humanas, le pediría que se informara un poco más. Sus pelotas las hacian con material extraído de arboles como el caucho, para permitir cierta elasticidad.


No sé que civilizacion es, pero hay una que juegaba a algo parecido al basquet y al futbol. Trataba en encestar una cabeza humana en un aro vertical anclado en una pared. Igual ELMARS777 se ha confundido o simplemente practicaban los dos deportes en sus polideportivos salvaticos 

Respecto a lo del fin del mundo: ¿Nadie se ha planteado que ilegalizen la electronica? Eso si que seria el fin del mundo!!! DD

Ahora en serio. Soy admirador de las civilizaciones mayas y aztecas, pero no creo que se acabe el mundo, ni que haya ningun cambio radical a corto o largo plazo. En cualquier caso, soy mas de un cambio notable, que del fin del mundo. Yo creo que mas bien, es lo que han dicho anteriormente, en 2012 sera el final de un ciclo astronomico. 

No sé, pero si hay un fin del mundo y hay supervivientes, yo quiero ser uno de ellos. Para mi es una utopia que siempre he soñado, pero claro, es un sueño del que quizas despues quisiera despertar. 

Saludoos!


----------



## MVB (Ene 30, 2010)

mmm. Cuanto se me gustaria que se acabe el mundo y quede yo con una mujer. .
De nuevo a empezar todo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2010)

yo tambien soy admirador de las mallas.........
no pongo fotos aqui por que me moderarian.

las de 2 piezas son mis preferidas

respecto d eotras civilizaciones y profecias de el fin de el mundo Y AHORA MUY EN SERIO.

1 -- no confundir fin de el mundo con fin de nuestra civilizacion.
al mundo no le importa un pomo ni la glaciacion ni las guerras mundiales.

2 -- es un tema muy interesante el analizar por que otras civilizaciones , importantes para su epoca se derrumbaron.
casi diria que es un milagro de el equilibrio que estemos aun aqui.

se supone, por lo que dicen todos los cientificos que jamas ha habido en la tierra una civilizacion avanzada como la nuestra, si hubiese habido seguramente se encontrarian restos.
o encontrariamso restos de alunizajes antiguos en la luna (un lugar que no se degrada lo que dejamos alli) .
tambien es aceptable pensar que esas civilizaciones habrian utilizado recursos como el petroleo, que , bueno , si lo estamos usando nosotros ahora es por que antes ndie lo uso.

conclusiones ??
se podria pensar que ninguna civilizacion inteligente dura mucho.
¿ por que ??
no se, sera cosa de pensar.
dicen los que saben que las formas d evida que duran son las que se adaptan y las que permiten que el ecosistema se mantenga (traduzco: los bichos que estan en equilibrio con su entorno EN VEZ DE CONSUMIRLO ).

da para mucho, si quieren hablarlo serio.

dejar de lado los mayas que fue solo una de TODAS las culturas que se extinguieron (ese es el asunto) .



miren esta charla misma, mucha gente piensa en eso:
el dia final.
el dia despues de mañana
la guerra de los mundos
los ETs.
2012
los mayas
el meteorito
la tercera guerra mundial.

si vivimos pensando en prender fuego la casa...........
somos bichos para el divan muchachos.
hasta las ardillas viven mas y respetan mas su entorno, no vive jodiendo lo que sus hijos necesitaran.


diria un tecnico:
problema de soft.

diria un psiquiatra:
lo suyo es para largo.


----------



## axizhe (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola a la gente del tema... Bueno, yo estuve asistiendo a unas charlas sobre astronomia que dio Guillermo Abramson, ingeniero del Instituto Balseiro, y tuve la oportunidad de hablar con el sobre el tema, segun mi pobre concepcion y lo que el me explico fue mas o menos..:
 El año 2012, tiene 2 fenomenos importantes... Primero, El sol va a llegar a un pico de interaccion, que quiere decir esto, que va a ser el año que va a tener mayor actividad de manchas solares, ahora, esto no es un fenomeno que deba preocuparnos mucho, lo que va a afectar son aquellos sistemas que trabajen por radiofrecuencia, pero no como se muestra en las peliculas, manchas solares gigantes que destrozan la tierra arrasando con todo con enormes olas de temperatura... Este ciclo se repite cada cierto tiempo y la tierra ya ha pasado varios... 
Ahora.. El segundo fenomeno, la tierra esta mas o menos como a la mitad de la logitud de los brazos de nuestra galaxia.. (Son como unas hojas de guadaña invertidas, que en el centro donde "Comienzan" esta el centro de la galaxia) ahora, esto quiere decir que vamos a recibir de esta radiacion directamente sobre periodos de tiempo... (Tambien hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de propagacion de la ondas en el espacio y a distancia a la que estamos del centro de la galaxia).... Pero este tipo de radiacion se cree tampoco es mortal.. 
No aseguro nada.. esto es lo que se.. Talvez esta radiacion nos convierta a todos en zombies come cerebros... Nadie lo sabe... jejeje...
Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2010)

axizhe dijo:


> El año 2012, tiene 2 fenomenos importantes... Primero, El sol va a llegar a un pico de interaccion, que quiere decir esto, que va a ser el año que va a tener mayor actividad de manchas solares, ahora, esto no es un fenomeno que deba preocuparnos mucho, lo que va a afectar son aquellos sistemas que trabajen por radiofrecuencia, pero no como se muestra en las peliculas, manchas solares gigantes que destrozan la tierra arrasando con todo con enormes olas de temperatura... Este ciclo se repite cada cierto tiempo y la tierra ya ha pasado varios...


 El ciclo de las manchas solares se repite cada 11 años y los astronomos vienen registrando la actividad desde el 1700. 



> Ahora.. El segundo fenomeno, la tierra esta mas o menos como a la mitad de la logitud de los brazos de nuestra galaxia.. (Son como unas hojas de guadaña invertidas, que en el centro donde "Comienzan" esta el centro de la galaxia) ahora, esto quiere decir que vamos a recibir de esta radiacion directamente sobre periodos de tiempo... (Tambien hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de propagacion de la ondas en el espacio y a distancia a la que estamos del centro de la galaxia).... Pero este tipo de radiacion se cree tampoco es mortal..


 Desde que existe el hombre en la Tierra el Sol apenas cambio de posicion dentro de la Via Lactea. Su periodo de revolucion son ~200 millones de años. 
Y vos decis que dentro de dos años vamos a recibir mas radiacion! 



> No aseguro nada.. esto es lo que se.. Talvez esta radiacion nos convierta a todos en zombies come cerebros... Nadie lo sabe... jejeje...


Interesante, la radiacion a recibir va a tener efectos diferentes a todas las radiaciones conocidas.

Igualmente esta radiacion se debe estar recibiendo desde hace mucho tiempo, si bien no vi nunca un zombie-come-cerebros, todos los dias veo y leo a gente que se lo han comido  

.


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 31, 2010)

lobato777 dijo:


> Hace un par de meses fui a una conferencia de un astronomo y que ha estudiado tambien la poca información que dejaron los mayas, lo que nos esplicó es que se ha malinterpretado la fecha, lo que sucede es que su sistema para contar el tiempo, que además es excepcionalmente completo pues contempla la posición de los planetas del sistema solar que en su tiempo ni siquiera los europeos, chinos, arabes o egipcios hubieran logrado hacerlo, termina en el 2012 pero eso solo indica que todas las referencias astrales regresan a la posicion inicial, nada más, no indica ningun fin del mundo ni nada por el estilo.
> Para el compañero que dice que los mayas jugaban con cabezas humanas, le pediría que se informara un poco más. Sus pelotas las hacian con material extraído de arboles como el caucho, para permitir cierta elasticidad.




me informe viendo en discovery channel donde el presentador y un historiadomostraban las imagenes y explicaron esto, que comento, trata de ver el programa se llama LAS PROFECIAS MAYA. No me gusta especular ni nada solo comento lo que aprendo y si usaban una pelota depronto era otra la otra liga la no profesional  gracias por tu aclaracion tambien vale.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2010)

> o encontrariamso restos de alunizajes antiguos en la luna (un lugar que no se degrada lo que dejamos alli) .


Me ha llamado la atencion esta frase, sabiendo que el gobierno de EEUU clasifica 150 documentos al minuto de media. 
Para mi, lo que se dice oficialmente del espacio, es todo lo contrario. No me creo nada.


----------



## Andiamo (Ene 31, 2010)

El problema de todo esto esque, nos vamos a ir al c***jo.

Son muchas civilizaciones que presagian el Fin del Mundo, uno de ellos los Egipcios, los Mayas y los Indios Americanos, pero donde mas mella hace es en el calendario Maya. Esta gente para su época eran tan inteligentes como nosotros en nuestra época, Su calendario que está basado en la rotación de la tierra y de venus "cosa que en el nuestro venus no consta" y es mas perfecto que el nuestro, sólo hay millonesimas de error de uno a otro. Según los Mayas para ellos el Fin del su calendario representa un acontecimiento astrologico sin precedentes y es hecho real ya que para esas fechas, veremos lo nunca visto. Un Eclipse Solar, uno Lunar y otro de Venus, tres eclipses, días después según los Mayas el Sol "Su DIOS que siempre lo han seguido hasta el final de sus días"  entrará en el centro de nuestra Galaxia, es decir se alineará con el mismo centro, eso nos da a entender según ellos, que la tierra quedará desprotegida en su campo magnético "ya de por si, el campo de la tierra está cambiando y se debilita para cambiar las polaridades" así que podemos pillar de lleno algún flagmento estelar que la tierra no pueda parar, al tener menos campo podrías estamparse contra Nosotros, pero los Mayas no hablan de eso, sino de su SOL, y ellos saben que en esas fecha el SOL nos lanzará una tormenta a mala leshe y que destruirá parte de las cosechas mundiales, ya que según el alineamiento, la tierra estará a punto de caramelo en  zonas donde está casi toda la cosecha mundial . Pues si es así queire decir que no habrá daños en las personas "o si" pero si se destruyen las cosechas mundiales o partes de ellas por alguna tormenta solar, eso quiere decir que nacerán las carencias y la supervivencia por la comida. 

No es una idea desboyante, ya que si ocurre esto, es lo que muchas civilizaciones nos dicen y recalcan es sus escritos, "Tenemos que amarnos que somos una única raza" y a eso vamos, que las profecías no son otra cosa que una guerra entre hermanos y eso llegará, no en el 2012 sino años mas tarde, a no ser que reaccionemos y comprendamos que somos una única especie HUMANOS.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 1, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> *21 de diciembre del 2012*
> En realidad no creo que sea el fin del mundo, pero tal ves suceda algo impactante ese dia...


Claro que va a pasar algo impactante, si hasta nombre impactante tiene: Solsticio de Verano (de Invierno en el hemisferio norte).



fernandob dijo:


> 2 -- si creen que algo pasara, en cuyo caso salgan d eesta pagina y pongan en el buscador...


Yo creo en los solsticios y hasta en los equinoccios. ¿Puedo usar el buscador como proponés? 

Saludos


----------



## PEDROJIMY (Feb 1, 2010)

ni maiz
eso no es cierto por que no sabemos cuales el año de referencia


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 2, 2010)

si tenes un osciloscopio, para que lo queres si se termina el mundo, te lo cambio por una crevecita bien fresquita (incluyen mani y papitas)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hay una confusion entre algo que es cierto, se termina el calendario. Es lo mismo que decir llego a 9999 y cambiara de digito o pensemos en poner otro digito. 

Para nosotros los años bisiestos.. y nos quedo colgado uno Pedro.. que hacemos? y mandalo aca que tiene menos.. 

Es decir sera algo matematico.. 

De ahi a que se acabe el mundo... que se alinen los planetas es parte del equilibrio... en algun momento hay un reset. Cual es el fundamento?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Claro que va a pasar algo impactante, si hasta nombre impactante tiene: Solsticio de Verano (de Invierno en el hemisferio norte)



jajaja 

Los mayas predijeron un Solsticio que ocurre en todos los años el 21 de Junio y el 21 de Diciembre


----------

